# State Taxidermy Competition Results.



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well another year done. Did better then last year so thats good. Got 2 firsts and 4 seconds. Its on to masters division for next year. Heres some pics of the mounts. Hope you like!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome work!!!


----------

